# Winter Entertaining Idea



## Claire (Oct 10, 2004)

One time I had a freind over for dinner who was, shall we say, suffering from a bit of cocktail flu.  So for dinner I made three courses of soup.  It was such a hit that I now own three soup tureens so I can do it again.  I choose wildly diverse soups -- one may be a light, Asian broth type soup, another something like split pea, chili, or Portuguese bean, and something in between.  I set the table with a coffee cup on top of a cereal-type bowl on top of a pasta-type bowl, and put all three tureens on at one time, and all can choose which soups they want for what course.  Put out both a great loaf of french bread and some saltine type crackers, some cheese and butter.  people love this ... very much comfort food.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 10, 2004)

sounds like a good idea!  I think everyone likes soup, chowder, or chili this time of year.


----------

